# Best glass for scotch?



## SilvrBck

Every Christmas I get my grandfather a nice bottle of single malt. His birthday is coming up and I want to get him a really special glass to enjoy his scotch in. I have no idea what types of classy glasses are available. Does anyone out there have any recommendations?

SB


----------



## hova45

SilvrBck said:


> Every Christmas I get my grandfather a nice bottle of single malt. His birthday is coming up and I want to get him a really special glass to enjoy his scotch in. I have no idea what types of classy glasses are available. Does anyone out there have any recommendations?
> 
> SB


http://www.wineenthusiast.com/E/det.../704&uid=1AF8D1EF-B57F-4D9F-AFE2-B247FE94BF4D

http://www.wineenthusiast.com/E/det...9771&uid=1AF8D1EF-B57F-4D9F-AFE2-B247FE94BF4D

http://www.wineenthusiast.com/E/det...9771&uid=1AF8D1EF-B57F-4D9F-AFE2-B247FE94BF4D
I purchased these


----------



## vstrommark

I prefer this type of glass










This one is on sale now.

http://www.wineenthusiast.com//E/de...137DEA1-1637-4DDA-85E6-370572BFB218&AfID=ZNXT


----------



## Foz

SilvrBck said:


> Every Christmas I get my grandfather a nice bottle of single malt. His birthday is coming up and I want to get him a really special glass to enjoy his scotch in. I have no idea what types of classy glasses are available. Does anyone out there have any recommendations?
> 
> SB


Here is one from celtic malts http://www.celticmalts.com/shop/item.asp?itemid=1
My dad has a few of these and they're really nice. Celtic malts has a whiskies of the world expo in San Francisco every year and I'm looking forward to actually going this year.

My wife did a bunch of research on Scotch glasses and ordered some for my birthday. They haven't arrived yet but when I get home I'll find out which ones she got.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Some use a double old fashioned glass...

http://www.target.com/Caitlin-Doubl...il-buybox-with-variations/601-4603933-7367350

Another option are these "single malt" glasses.

http://www.nextag.com/single-malt-scotch-glasses/search-html

Nice gesture! :ss


----------



## skyhigh340

I prefer a nice Mikasa crystal rock glass with one big ice cube. Bed, Bath & Beyond has both the glasses and ice cube mold. Just go there with your wife or girlfriend to protect your manlyness!!!:tu:r


----------



## DriftyGypsy

I have found that a Welch's Jelly Glass works for me


----------



## awsmith4

SmokeyJoe said:


> Some use a double old fashioned glass...
> 
> http://www.target.com/Caitlin-Doubl...il-buybox-with-variations/601-4603933-7367350
> 
> :tpd: on the Riedel
> 
> or this one
> 
> http://scotchhunter.com/cgi-bin/cp-...p=&act=&aff=&pg=cat&ref=store_glasses&catstr=


----------



## DUCK

DriftyGypsy said:


> I have found that a Welch's Jelly Glass works for me


LOL!! who needs a glass! swiggin' off the bottle is just fine with me.... j/king....


----------



## Sawyer

SmokeyJoe said:


> Some use a double old fashioned glass...
> 
> http://www.target.com/Caitlin-Doubl...il-buybox-with-variations/601-4603933-7367350


I use old fashioned glasses too. I am not a big fan of scotch glasses.


----------



## Sergeant Smoky

if you send me the scotch I will, for purposes of science, try it with several different types and let you know.


----------



## rumballs

There are some here:
http://www.maltadvocate.com/active_content/Marketplace.asp


----------



## SilvrBck

Awesome! Thanks gorillas. 

I'd love to be able to find an ice mold for those big square cubes. I think if I have to go to BB&B I may u. 

SB


----------



## mustang1

I'd have to say that I'm old school too when I drink scotch. A good old fashioned rocks glass works for me. Anchor Hocking makes some good ones. My :2
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_k...den&field-keywords=anchor+hocking+rocks+glass


----------



## rumballs

SilvrBck said:


> Every Christmas I get my grandfather a nice bottle of *single malt*.





SilvrBck said:


> I'd love to be able to find an *ice* mold for those big square cubes.


:sl


----------



## rumballs

ps - if you're not too concerned about the supposed ideal shape, I would look at Waterford for "old fashioned" (the shape) glasses


----------



## GWN

just picked up a few Bohemian crystal glasses for my scotch. I like the feel and weight, which to me, is more important that the exact shape. They were on clearance for $9 for six glasses, which I thought was a steal.


----------



## SilvrBck

mmblz said:


> :sl


Hey man, it's how my gramps likes it! He's old. He can do whatever he wants. Like fart at the table without any hesistation and no one gives him a hard time. :tu

SB


----------



## mosesbotbol

I like tulip style glasses such as Riedel for distilled liquors like scotch, tequila, or bourbon. If is in ice, which usually is the case, I like a rocks glass.

If you go the rocks glass route, go for a Baccarat or vintage glasses; something about the heavy lead crystal just is so nice. Vintage glasses are all over Ebay and antique stores. Add a vintage decanter (19th century) and you're really doing it!


----------



## rborrell

I went to the Whisky Live show in Toronto last October. The admission included a crystal glass (Tasting glass from Whisky Magazine). This is what it looks like...

http://www.whiskymag.com/store/?REP_Retail_Section=113


----------



## croatan

mmblz said:


> ps - if you're not too concerned about the supposed ideal shape, I would look at Waterford for "old fashioned" (the shape) glasses


Yep. The ones I use most often are the Waterford Lismore Double Old Fashioned. I love the way these feel in the hand.


----------



## duhman

:tpd: Totally normal whiskey glass for many, many years. I have my parents old ones.
Then again, the glass it comess in works pretty good.


----------



## newcigarz

DUCK said:


> LOL!! who needs a glass! swiggin' off the bottle is just fine with me.... j/king....


Way to be Duck! I prefer a bottomless one myself!


----------



## duhman

Another good thing about the Waterford style glasses is that you can learn to measure amounts by the crosshatch design on the side.


----------



## Demented

Riedel Sommeliers Single Malt Scotch Glasses are what I prefer.

Bevmo has them for around $25.00.


----------



## Demented

skyhigh340 said:


> Just go there with your wife or girlfriend to protect your manliness!!! :tu:r


_Little_ insecure there? :cp


----------



## RJT

mmblz said:


> There are some here:
> http://www.maltadvocate.com/active_content/Marketplace.asp


:tpd: The first ones listed on this site are what I have. They come in a set of two and are MUCH more durable than the ones from Riedel and less expensive. For what the Riedel cost you can buy him these along with a boox or something else. These are the oficial glass of "Wiskey Fest" and many distilleries use this exact same glass as a branded logo glass for promotions and it their tasting rooms.

With all that said I actually prefer using a Brandy Snifter style glass myself. I think it actualy works much better and I bought myself a set of 6 at a discount store for like $5.00. :tu Either way good luck and I am sure he will like it either way.


----------



## NicotineBuzz

mmblz said:


> ps - if you're not too concerned about the supposed ideal shape, I would look at Waterford for "old fashioned" (the shape) glasses


This would get my vote and is my preference.

Edit Should had read further because others agree:



croatan said:


> Yep. The ones I use most often are the Waterford Lismore Double Old Fashioned. I love the way these feel in the hand.


I have to agree


----------



## burninator

I've got some regular "on the rocks" glasses, but I love the ones my parents have. They're crystal, almost cordial sized, and square, with a stem. Scotch just seems to drink perfectly from them.


----------



## Tripp

I have a specific scotch/bourbon glass that I use at home. I looked everywhere for the perfect glass for me, and couldn't find what I had in mind. I actually got it from Goodwill. 

It's a lot like one of those enormous shot glasses that old style pubs usually have. Its like a small Rocks glass with a very thick base. It's perfect for 2 fingers of scotch and an ice cube if I feel like it.


----------



## Mbraud4

croatan said:


> Yep. The ones I use most often are the Waterford Lismore Double Old Fashioned. I love the way these feel in the hand.


I must admit James has some nice glasses, i was so hammered by the time I left that I dont remember exactly what it looked like. But that looks close lol!


----------



## croatan

Mbraud4 said:


> I must admit James has some nice glasses, i was so hammered by the time I left that I dont remember exactly what it looked like. But that looks close lol!


:r

Good times...good times...

We need to do it again 

I think that night I made you taste a bunch of different scotches, rums, and maybe some brandies. There was a lot of crystal laid out on the table by the time we wrapped up.


----------



## ridmaster

Most distillers sell branded glasses. Does he have a favorite scotch? You could get him one with Macallan on it or something.


----------



## Smoked

I get most of my glasses from the Goodwill and Thrift Stores. You would be amazed at all of the great Snifter glasses that they have.


----------



## RJT

ridmaster said:


> Most distillers sell branded glasses. Does he have a favorite scotch? You could get him one with Macallan on it or something.


Yep here are a few...

http://cgi.ebay.com/QTY2-GLENCAIRN-...ryZ35659QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/OBAN-SINGLE-MAL...oryZ3882QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/SPRINGBANK-SING...oryZ3882QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/BOWMORE-SINGLE-...oryZ3882QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALVENIE-SINGLE...oryZ3882QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Mbraud4

Ya I was hammered, I recall Macallan 12, Macallan Cask, Your Favorite Brandy, Havana Club Rum, and Herradura Tequila, and maybe one other scotch, im not sure. Needless to say that was in a short period of time...and it was rather hard walking down your steps! 

I will give you a call next visit to DFW no doubt. Good times was right!


----------



## vtdragon

poi1987 said:


> What is a vente en viager and how does it work ?
> The vente en viager is a curiously French invention....etc


What does this have to do with the Best Glass for Scotch?


----------

